

Beijing-Tibet highway jam enters its 9th day, spans 100km - cwan
http://china.globaltimes.cn/society/2010-08/566070.html

======
ww520
The traffic jam occurs near the Beijing end on the Beijing-Tibet highway. I'm
sure the Tibet end is fairly clear since they are couple thousands of miles
apart (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_National_Highway_109>). It's like
the traffic jam near NYC on the SF-NYC highway (if there's one) having no
impact on SF.

------
ams6110
Expressway?? the photo in that piece shows a one lane road with pedestrians
walking along the sides.

~~~
mrtron
That is an expressway in China.

Cars/carts/people can enter at any point on most expressways, so the average
speed is poor at best and stop and go during busy times of the day.

------
johnwatson11218
on the slashdot comments they were saying that the jam has lasted 9 days but
it doesn't take that long to get through it. Rather there has been enough new
traffic to sustain the event for 9 days.

------
est
This one jammed for months: (Chinese text with video)

<http://news.qq.com/a/20100605/001157.htm>

------
petercooper
I know China's been trying to bring Tibet into the fold over the years, but
calling just outside of Beijing "Tibet" is a bit of a stretch ;-)

~~~
petercooper
The headline has been _changed_ since I posted. It said the jam was in Tibet
when it clearly is not.

It's a shame there's no way to notice ninja edits on HN (like the "*" on
Reddit) that put later responses out of context.

